

Google Reveals Full FCC Response, Contradicts Apple On Google Voice Rejection - jrwoodruff
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/09/18/google-reveals-full-fcc-response-directly-contradicts-apple-on-google-voice-rejection/

======
jrwoodruff
Man, these guys get away with a lot of editorializing.

Have they been hit with a libel suit yet? I mean, I don't disagree that
Apple's duplication claims are dubious, but they're outright calling them
liars here. I'm not sure that's warranted; one could make a pretty convincing
argument that GV does duplicate functionality.

------
th0ma5
see previous thread <http://mashable.com/2009/09/18/google-apple-fcc/>

